# Torn between two bows.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

After a few weeks of shooting many different bows I think I have it narrowed down to the hoyt charger and the bowtech assassin. I like the smoother draw of the charger but I like the slight increase in speed the assassin gives you. The speed increase comes at a price though with a stiff draw and a big hump at the end of the draw cycle.

Does anyone here shoot a bowtech or a bow with a similar aggressive draw cycle? I pull through that big hump fairly hard and hit the back wall abruptly which makes an audible sound that I fear would alert game. However, I believe through practice I could ease through the hump more smoothly and hit the back wall softer. I love how the bowtech SCREAMS arrows downrange and with a short 27 inch draw could definitely benefit from the speed increase. I sure loved that amooth drawing hoy though, as well as the great reputation hoyts have.

I also like the feel of the super solid backwall on the bowtech and think I may shoot better with it. Are there accuracy benefits to a harder back wall? I might just have to flip a coin on this one!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Speed is not a huge issue for me since I really prefer to kill animals at 20 yards. A smoother draw definitely makes for a more enjoyable shooting experience. I think you're talking about a speed difference of 5-7 fps...I'd go with the smoother draw cycle. I am by no means a huge Hoyt fan...in fact I'd recommend you check out Athens bows since I really like their draw cycle and they're faster than Hoyt's line. But since you aren't considering them currently I'd say go with the Hoyt Charger for the sake of the more enjoyable draw cycle.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Similar to Stable Buck, I wonder how much more speed you're getting? 

Of course, my decision would be based on which is the least expensive of the two.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

They are both exactly 650 dollars af so I can't use that to decide one over the other. Stablebuck, I wouldn't mind checking out some athens but I never saw any at cabelas, scheels, sportsmans, hurst, jakes and tnt didn't carry any that I saww. I don't want to have to search far and wide either.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

yeah they are a newer company and they have a fully transferable warranty similar to Elite Archery. They have the Recluse and the R120 that are similar to the models you are looking at. What weight limbs are you looking at? 60 or 70?
Here is a 60 lbs bow that is a pretty nice set up. The only thing to keep in mind is that Athens' cams are DL specific.
I have shot Mathews, Hoyt, Bowtech, Elite, and Athens and I prefer Athens for the smooth draw, accuracy, solid back wall, and ease of tuning is second to none. The last bow I was shooting was an Elite Z28 (considered to have a smooth draw) and my new Athens Afflixtion has a much smoother draw and about 20 fps faster...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthrea ... ght=athens
The closest dealer to you is Full Draw Archery in Sandy...good shop!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

I shot em both, and yes, the assassin is 8 fps faster, but the charger was a lot smoother shooting bow. I actually ended up digging a little deeper into my pockets and went the next step up with bowtech and bought the destroyer. It is a sweet bow, but if you are trying to stay right in that price range I would probably recommend the hoyt... or watch ksl and find a less than year old bow in the next price range up that could possibly get you a little more speed if thats a big concern for you.
Its a tough decision!!


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

I picked up the assassin off of ksl yesterday with a few extras for significantly less than you are looking at spending. Still had the tags on it and everything. just watch, be patient and you can find a good deal.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

both the assassin and charger are great bows for the money! make no mistake about it!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Buy the one that will be worth less in six months. That way you wont feel so bad when you want to upgrade and turn it into a jack stand or a boat anchor... :lol: :O•-:


----------



## walkalot (Oct 11, 2011)

personally if its a hunting bow id go for the smoother draw, some of those bowtech aggressive cams are pretty tough to tame even with practice....yeah you will get better, but how much better who knows. also a stiff draw in awkward hunting position you might be in on a stalk might not be so great.

if it's speed your after, and not opposed to a used bow, 2012 hoyt vector turbos are selling on the archery talk forum for about $550 to $650, they have the new smooth rkt cams and 340 ibo. i know that wasnt your question, but just a thought!


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I've got a really nice Hoyt vector 32, #2 cam, 60-70 lbs with a Hoyt 2 pc quiver I'll sell ya for $625.00. Ive used it for a back up bow so its basically brand new.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> After a few weeks of shooting many different bows I think I have it narrowed down to the hoyt charger and the bowtech assassin. I like the smoother draw of the charger but I like the slight increase in speed the assassin gives you. The speed increase comes at a price though with a stiff draw and a big hump at the end of the draw cycle.
> 
> Does anyone here shoot a bowtech or a bow with a similar aggressive draw cycle? I pull through that big hump fairly hard and hit the back wall abruptly which makes an audible sound that I fear would alert game. However, I believe through practice I could ease through the hump more smoothly and hit the back wall softer. I love how the bowtech SCREAMS arrows downrange and with a short 27 inch draw could definitely benefit from the speed increase. I sure loved that amooth drawing hoy though, as well as the great reputation hoyts have.
> 
> I also like the feel of the super solid backwall on the bowtech and think I may shoot better with it. Are there accuracy benefits to a harder back wall? I might just have to flip a coin on this one!


I would recommend going back to the dealership and shooting the Assassin again, but this time adjust the draw stop to where you don't roll off into a huge valley... you can set the draw stop to give the perfect feel on rollover. It is a hard choice you have, but a good one too.


----------

